# lipbalm w/o bee's wax



## Tabitha (May 13, 2009)

Does anyone here make lipbalm w/o bee'swax? What would you sub and how much? I am thinking about vegan lipbalm...


----------



## Deda (May 13, 2009)

I did use soy wax, it was ok, a little trickier in getting the %'s right.


----------



## LJA (May 13, 2009)

What about carnauba wax?


Recipe from MMS:
28 grams Coconut Oil     
14 grams Mango Oil 
14 grams Mango Butter 
28 grams Macadamia Nut Oil 
10 grams Carnauba Wax


----------



## xraygrl (May 16, 2009)

There is also candelilla wax


----------



## Lil Outlaws (May 24, 2009)

I've heard candelilla (sp?) wax is great for vegan balms but you need I think half as much as you would with beeswax?


----------



## ChrissyB (May 25, 2009)

Could you just omit the beeswax altogether and use stearic acid to add hardness?


----------



## topcat (May 25, 2009)

You can also use macadamia wax for a vegan lip balm.  Yes, you use half the amount of candelilla wax compared to beeswax, and if you use macadamia wax you use quarter the amount compared to beeswax.

Tanya


----------



## ChrissyB (May 25, 2009)

I have stacks of beeswax, maybe I should make some lip balm.


----------



## carebear (May 25, 2009)

I use carnauba & candelilla in a blend.  Then I sub in palm oil for the butters (to avoid graininess).


----------



## soap~candle~nut (May 25, 2009)

I use candelilla wax in mine. I use around 20 - 25% depending on the season. I make mine a bit harder for the hotter summer months.


----------



## ChrissyB (May 25, 2009)

That's a good idea soapcandlenut, I've lost track of the amount of smooshy lip gloss/balm that has melted in my handbag.


----------



## Lindy (May 25, 2009)

What an interesting concept - I would never have even thought of that.  Tabitha are you getting many requests for a vegan lip blam?


----------



## carebear (May 25, 2009)

I am getting away from beeswax because I don't like the drag on my skin.  The candelilla and carnauba waxes have more glide.


----------



## rubato456 (May 25, 2009)

i'm working on one...but i don't have the proportions worked out yet. i want to have shea and jojoba in it too.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

I am really liking candellila  in my sample lip balm. Haven't tried carnauba yet.

Kitn


----------



## KSL (May 26, 2009)

I've seen recipes substituting bees for candelilla... but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## LomondSoap (May 26, 2009)

I've used jojoba wax and olive wax too, jojoba seems slightly softer than beeswax, and for olive I use the same amount as beeswax.


----------



## rubato456 (May 29, 2009)

i used candelilla and it was great! 1/3 part coconut oil/ 1/3 part candelilla and 1/3 part cocoa butter


----------



## rubato456 (May 30, 2009)

tried carnuba wax didn't like it nearly as well as candelilla


----------



## rubato456 (May 31, 2009)

*vegan lip balm receipe i'm happy with*

i just made some vegan lip balm i'm happy with. it was a test batch: 20 gm candillia wax, 20 gm coconut oil, 20 gm cocoa butter, 20 gm jojoba oil.  1 drop stevia sweetner, 15 drops chai tea flavor oil. 

when i used carnuba wax, i hated it....very gritty, i had added also 1 tsp shea oil but i don't think it was the shea, i think it was the carnuba wax...but i could be wrong about this,

oh make sure you let your lip balm cool to about 120 deg f, if not the lip balm container can warped and you won't be able to twist the lip balm up....ask me how i know  :cry:


----------



## carebear (Jun 1, 2009)

rubato456 said:
			
		

> tried carnuba wax didn't like it nearly as well as candelilla


I like a blend of the two.



			
				rubato456 said:
			
		

> when i used carnuba wax, i hated it....very gritty, i had added also 1 tsp shea oil but i don't think it was the shea, i think it was the carnuba wax...but i could be wrong about this


It could be the carnuba wax - it has a very high melting point and you need to make sure it's fully melted and perfectly clear or else you will indeed get those crystals.  BUT it could also be any butter you have in there - shea, cocoa butter, and mango are infamousfor going grainy quite easily and while kokum seems more stable, it too can do this.


----------



## LJA (Jun 1, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> rubato456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree.  I've had trouble with mango before.  I wonder if it was the carnauba, Victoria.


----------

